# First sign --- no, not from God!!



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL, no this is my very first attempt at making a sign. The lettering I used the Millscraft 1212 kit (did I mention I love that kit!) and the graphics (easy to believe, I'm sure) are free handed, sort of.. I took Harry's advice and printed the graphics off of my computer. Then, using some carbon paper, I actually had since before I had my first printer or computer, and traced it on the wood. Then I used a Dremel, I bought just yesterday (please don't tell the wife!) to rout out the graphics.


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lee, looks good, I like that you "dremel'd" the hammer and saw blade. Nice color too, fine work!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

" my very first attempt at making a sign"

Nice job , many like to put down the Carvewright machine but one thing it can do is make signs easy, here's just one I made for my shop..plus now days you don't need to drop 2500.oo for the machine they can be had for 800.oo or less...  unlike the Shark.


http://www.routerforums.com/42149-post36.html



======


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Lee looks good, I have not used carbon paper in forever do they still make it ??? Kinda tellin our age a bit , I willl be lookin for that sign from I -10 next time I am down that way all that it is needed now is a bright neon light


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks Warren. I don't know if they still make it or not now, but I bought these back in about mid 90's. I had a small business and I didn't have a computer at the beginning, and I was typing invoices and used carbon paper to make my copy. But man, does it do the trick! *


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good Lee!


----------



## Paul Melanson (May 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thank you, Jim and Paul. Can't wait to do the next one. But I may have to put that off a bit. More important things to build at this time. *


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

More important things? How is that possible!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

derek willis said:


> More important things? How is that possible!!!


*LOL, I hear ya Derek! But I'm in the process (very early process) of remoldeling my master bath. I've started building a towel/storage shelf, and I have been waiting for a vanity top, that i ordered a month ago to come in to begin building the base, and it finally came in. So now I have to put the sign making hobby on the back burning for a while. *


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Carbon paper is available. I bought some at Staples a few weeks ago but you have to buy a pile of it, not just a few sheets. It is expensive but I suppose if you can use it over and over, at my age, it is a lifetime supply.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> *LOL, I hear ya Derek! But I'm in the process (very early process) of remoldeling my master bath. I've started building a towel/storage shelf, and I have been waiting for a vanity top, that i ordered a month ago to come in to begin building the base, and it finally came in. So now I have to put the sign making hobby on the back burning for a while. *


Yeah, you can only avoid that honey-do list for so long but she might leave you alone for a few days once you're done with that one.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Yeah, you can only avoid that honey-do list for so long but she might leave you alone for a few days once you're done with that one.


*Well actually, probably not! LOL Since our last kid grew up and left, she moved out of the master bath and into the guest bath. She said I had too much stuff in mines, she felt cramped. Go figure! So she's already updated her honey-do list for when I'm finished my bathroom. But she may give me at least a weekend to play around! LOL*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> *Well actually, probably not! LOL Since our last kid grew up and left, she moved out of the master bath and into the guest bath. She said I had too much stuff in mines, she felt cramped. Go figure! So she's already updated her honey-do list for when I'm finished my bathroom. But she may give me at least a weekend to play around! LOL*


A honey-do list is open-ended. I've never heard of any man that has finished one. There is only one way out of it that I can see. :fie: In the meantime, I suggest the following.
Tell her she should go visit friends she knows you don't like.
Tell her to go spend a few days with the kids and that you will stay home and work on the honey-do list (maybe just a little so you're not actually fibbing).
Encourage her to go on a holiday with the girls; mine's going to Hawaii next week with 2 of her cousins and our daughter.
Last, provided your wife is fairly thrifty like mine is, you can suggest that she go shopping for the day - without you of course.

These have all worked well for me and I gladly share them as we are all in this one together.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thats some good tips Chuck!! She's been talking about making a trip with her sisters! I sooo wish they would get that going! LOL I'll make signs, and play around most of the time she's gone. Do a little bit on the day before she comes back and tell her I was sick most of the time she was gone. ;o)*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> *Thats some good tips Chuck!! She's been talking about making a trip with her sisters! I sooo wish they would get that going! LOL I'll make signs, and play around most of the time she's gone. Do a little bit on the day before she comes back and tell her I was sick most of the time she was gone. ;o)*


I think you're starting to get the hang of it already.  Don't forget to post some pictures of the signs.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Lee,
Just catching up to this thread. Great looking sign! Hope you get to do many more.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Hey, thanks George! I sure hope so! I want to do another one soon, just so busy busy!! ;o)*


----------

